# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  نفائس مخطوطات جامعة برنستون بين ايديكم

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هذا رابط محرك البحث في مكتبة جامعة برنستون الامريكية وهي تحتوي على مخطوطات كثيرة جداً ونفيسة
http://pudl.princeton.edu/search.php...10&view=pudlUI

بعد ان تضع اسم المخطوطة او اسم مؤلفها في المساحة الفارغة اضغط (ادخال/enter)
بعدها سوف تاتي صفحة النتائج اضغط على صورة المخطوطة التي ترغب في قراءتها
سوف تفتح لك صفحة معلومات المخطوطة واكثر المعلومات مكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية 
اختر مره اخرى على صورة المخطوطة في يمين الصفحة واستمتع بالقراءة 

ملاحظة: بعض صور المخطوطات تكون صورة كتاب مجلد وهذه المخطوطات عادة تكون مخطوطات ملونه وفاخرة فلا تفوتك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مخطوطة كاملة وفاخرة لكتاب الشفاء للقاضي عياض رحمه الله تعود لعام 884هـ 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/9/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي قراءة وسماع بخط علي بن محمد اليونيني رحمه الله 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/1/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية لامام اهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني رحمه الله 
نسخة حديثة كتبت عام 1117هـ 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

السياسة الشرعية في إصلاح الراعي والرعية لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله
مكتوب عليها انها بتاريخ 705هـ وهذا يعني انها كتبت في حياة شيخ الاسلام !!

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...ge/99/mode/1up

ملاحظة: اول صفحة من الكتاب التي تحمل عنوان الكتاب واسم مؤلفه موجودة في اخر المخطوطة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب خريدة العجائب وفريدة الغرائب لابن الوردي الحفيد

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب (معرفة علوم الحديث) للحاكم ابو عبد الله ابن البيع رحمه الله 
عليها سماع الحافظ ابن الصلاح رحمه الله !!

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الفية الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله في الحديث 
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/1/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مجموع يحتوي على : 
اوائل الكتب الستة مع بعض اوئل كتب الحديث 
وثبت الشيخ محمد حياة السندي رحمه الله 
الفوز والغنم في مسئلة الشرف بالام لخير الدين الرملي الحنفي
رسالة إسماع الصم في اثبات الشرف من قبل الام لعبد الرحمن المراكشي 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ابو طه العراقي

كيف نقوم بالتحميل منها اخي الكريم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> كيف نقوم بالتحميل منها اخي الكريم


للاسف اخي الفاضل اني لا اعرف ولعل من يعرف يفيدنا بالطريقة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مخطوط كتاب قاعدة في الصفات والقدر لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله 
بخط موسى بن عبد الله الحلبي عام 719هـ مكتوبه في حياة شيخ الاسلام كذلك !!

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مجموعة من رسائل شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسخة نفيسة كاملة من سنن ابي داود رحمه الله تعود لعام 628 هـ مضبوطة ومقارنة بالعديد من روايات السنن

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/9/mode/2up

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> كيف نقوم بالتحميل منها اخي الكريم


اخي تفضل هذا الشرح الميسر للاستاذ مشرف الشهري جزاه الله كل خير 
https://storify.com/mishref1/story-9

ملاحظه الخطوة 11 يجب ان تفتح الرابط حتى تظهر لك صورة الشرح

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نصخة نفيسة لمخطوط عمدة الاحكام لعبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الجزء السابع من الفوائد العوالي من سماعات الحافظ ابي طاهر السلفي رحمه الله 
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسختين من كتاب المغني عن حمل الاسفار  للحافظ العراقي رحمه الله 

النسخه الاولى مكتوبه في حياته عام وهي ناقصه
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

وهذه نسخه كاملة وهي متأخرة
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب الاحكام في شرح عمدة الاحكام لابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله
 نسخه كامله تاريخها 821هـ 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...e/213/mode/1up

ملاحظه: هناك كلامه غير واضح في اخر صفحه من المخطوط مكتوب بخط مختلف 
واعتقد ان ناسخ المخطوطه اعتمد على اصل مكتوب بخط الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله هذا -ان صدق-

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مخطوطة مكارم الاخلاق للخرائطي رحمه الله نسخة نفيسة مسندة ومقارنة على روايات الكتاب 
وعليها سماعات الشيوخ عام 667ه بدار الحديث النورية على الشيخ جمال الدين الصابوني والحافظ المزي وغيرهم 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ناسخ كتاب (مختصر سنن المنذري) ينقل ما وجده في اصل الكتاب الذي نسخ منه وهي فائدة توافق سنة انتهى المؤلف من كتابه 
وهي حادثه النار التي خرجت في المدينة وأضاء لها اعناق الابل في بصرى الشام 
كما اخبر الصادق المصدق صلى الله عليه وسلم انها من علامات الساعة 

وهذه الحادثة موجودة في القسم الرابع من مخطوط (مختصر سنن ابي دواد) للمنذري رحمه الله تاريخ النسخ عام 722ه
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...e/259/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مختصر صحيح مسلم للمنذري كاملاً تاريخ المخطوطه 686هـ

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

تقريب التهذيب لابن حجر رحمه الله كاملاً تاريخها 905هـ

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

تهذيب التهذيب يقال ان عليه خط ابن حجر العسقلاني والله اعلم !!

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الجمع بين الصحيحين للصغاني رحمه الله 
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

مشارق الانوار النبوية من صحاح الاخبار المصطفوي للصغاني كذلك
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...e/113/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسخة فاخرة لكتاب اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين أما بعد :
فإني بحثت في المخطوطات التـي في جامعة برنستون ؛ فوجدت فيها ما تلتذ به العين وتسرُّ به النفس ؛ ومخطوطات لعلماء كبار على غرار الأئمة الأعلام المعروفين كالبخاري وغيرهم وصولا إلى ابن تيمية والسيوطي وغيرهم وجدت مخطوطا الرد الاريب على اهل الصليب وعليه تعليقات وقارنته بالمطبوع فوجدت المطبوع كأنه مختصر بينما المخطوط فهو كراسة كبيـرة . وكذا وجدت رسالة لأبي حفص البخاري وهو من العلماء المشهورين شيخ ما وراء النهر ابو حفص البخاري الحنفي ت217 هـ اسمها السواد الأعظم ..وغيـرها ولكن سؤال يراودني هل حققت كل تلك المخطوطات أم لا ؟ ولولا انشغالي لاعنتك يا اخي مسفر في التدلال على المخطوطات واصحابها ولعل ذلك يكون قريبا والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين أما بعد :
> فإني بحثت في المخطوطات التـي في جامعة برنستون ؛ فوجدت فيها ما تلتذ به العين وتسرُّ به النفس ؛ ومخطوطات لعلماء كبار على غرار الأئمة الأعلام المعروفين كالبخاري وغيرهم وصولا إلى ابن تيمية والسيوطي وغيرهم وجدت مخطوطا الرد الاريب على اهل الصليب وعليه تعليقات وقارنته بالمطبوع فوجدت المطبوع كأنه مختصر بينما المخطوط فهو كراسة كبيـرة . وكذا وجدت رسالة لأبي حفص البخاري وهو من العلماء المشهورين شيخ ما وراء النهر ابو حفص البخاري الحنفي ت217 هـ اسمها السواد الأعظم ..وغيـرها ولكن سؤال يراودني هل حققت كل تلك المخطوطات أم لا ؟ ولولا انشغالي لاعنتك يا اخي مسفر في التدلال على المخطوطات واصحابها ولعل ذلك يكون قريبا والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته



و عليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحياك الله اخي الفاضل عبد الباسط آل القاضي

وأتمنى ان تشاركنا بما عندكم من علم حول هذه المكتبه التي حوت كنوز التراث الاسلامي, ولا اخفي عليك اني بعد ان تصفحت مخطوطات هذه المكتبه تذكرت لماذا كان احد الافاضل المتخصصين في جمع المعلومات يضحك من دعوى ان الكتاب الفلاني مفقود او انه لا يوجد له إلا نسخه او نسختين.

علماً باني عثرت على فهرس باسم (فهرس المخطوطات العربية في جامعة برنستون) تحقيق واعداد محمد عايش وهو في الاصل ترجمة لفهرس الجامعة ولا ادري عن مدى دقة هذا الفهرس لاني بحثت عن مخطوط سنن ابي داود الموجودة في الموضوع ولم اجدها في الفهرس وقد يكون العيب في...

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

حواشي السندي رحمه الله على سنن الترمذي نسخة كاملة

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

غرائب سنن ابن ماجه للذهبي رحمه الله ويقال انه بخطه وعليه سماعات شيوخ !!

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

> غرائب سنن ابن ماجه للذهبي رحمه الله ويقال انه بخطه وعليه سماعات شيوخ !!
> 
> http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up


ليتكم تحذفون هذه الكلمة "يقال"؛ لأنه فعلًا بخطه.
هل يمكنُ رفعُ رابط هذا المجموع فضلاً:
مجموع كتب ورسائل) 1(، يشتمل على:
* مشيخة أبي الفرج؛ عبداللطيف بن عبدالمنعم بن علي الحراني )ت 672 ه(، تخريج
104 ورقات، .) الشريف أبي القاسم؛ أحمد بن محمد بن عبدالرحمن الحسيني )ت 695 ه() 2
خمسة أجزاء، مبتورة شيئًا يسيرًا من الأول والآخر. نسخة خزائنية، عليها سماعات مؤرخة في
ب الصامت وبخطه(، وبلاغان بخط محمد بن طولون  744 ه، و 745 ه، و 783 ه )على ابن ا
بالقراءة على ناصر الدين ابن زريق )ت 900 ه(، مؤرخان في سنة 899 ه. وقد كتب ابن زريق على
.) صفحة عنوان الجزء الثاني فهرسًا بالشيوخ المذكورين فيه) 3
*.مسائل تكلم عليها الشيخ بهجة الدين أبو عبدالله؛ محمد بن أحمد النحوي
الضرير )ت 603 ه(. وهي مسائل لغوية من القرآن الكريم. 11 ورقة. نسخة نفيسة، نسخها
الحافظ ضياء الدين محمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي بخطه، وقرأها على المصنف، وعليها وقف
الضياء.
* سفينة منتخبات من مرويات الحافظ الذهبي )ت 748 ه(. 22 ورقة. نسخة نفيسة،
بخط المؤلف. ضمَّنها منتقيات من أجزاء حديثية وكتب كثيرة، وفي آخرها أبواب الضحايا والبدن
من موطأ مالك، برواية القعنبي، وعليه سماعات.
* المصباح في الفرق بين الضاد والظاء في القرآن العزيز نظمًا ونثرًا. لأبي العباس؛ أحمد
.) بن حماد الحراني. نسخة نفيسة، مسموعة على المصنف في صفر 618 ه، وعليها خطه بالتصحيح) 4
* علل أحاديث في صحيح مسلم. للحافظ محمد بن أحمد ابن عمار الشهيد )ت 317 ه(.
دث المتقن أبو عبدالله؛ محمد بن الحسن ابن سلا م )ت 630 ه(،  12 ورقة. نسخة قي مة، نسخها ا
.) نقلاً عن أصلٍ بخط هبة الله بن الحسن ابن عساكر )ت 563 ه() 5
كانت في « موع، أن مخطوطتها  1( ذكر الأستاذ صلاح الدين المنجد، في تحقيقه الرسالةَ الأخيرةَ من هذا ا (
دمشق، ثم باعها المرحوم الشيخ حمدي السفرجلاني، فيما باع من المجطوطات الدمشقية، وما أكثرها، إلى
1382 ه ، مع العلمي العربي بدمشق، مج 37  مجلة ا .» المستشرق أ.س.يهودا، فلما مات بيعت إلى جامعة برنستن
. 1962 م(، ج 4، ص 586 (
.» صلة التكملة « : 2( أحد تلامذة المنذري، وصاحب (
3( في عنوان الجزء الثاني دعاءٌ لصاحب المشيخة بالفسح في مدته، وهذا يفيد أنها مكتوبة في حياته، لكن حال (
النسخة وسماعاتها يشكك في ذلك، والله أعلم.
4( طبع الكتاب عن هذه النسخة. (
5( طبع الكتاب عن هذه النسخة أولاً، ثم وُقِفَ على نسخةٍ أخرى منها، فطبع عنهما. (
محمد بن عبدالله السريّع
20
مد بن الحافظ  * فتاوى في مسألة النقط والشكل في القرآن الكريم، وكونه مخلوقًا.
أبي العلاء الحسن بن أحمد العطار الهمذاني )ت 605 ه( -وعليها تقريظ لأخيه أحمد )ت
604 ه(-، ولعدة من العلماء. 11 ورقة، مبتورة الآخر. نسخة قديمة، منقولة عن أصول الفتاوى،
وعليها تملك بخط الإمام يحيى ابن الصيرفي الحراني الحنبلي )ت 678 ه(، وقد ألحق بآخرها
كلامًا له في المسألة.
* فائدة فيها نقل عن البيهقي في قوله تعالى: ﴿وإلهكم إله واحد﴾. صفحة واحدة.
* أقسام كلمة )لو(. ورقتان مبتورتا الآخر. لم يعرف الكاتب.
* مخت ر ص من الكلام في الفرق بين مَن اس م أبيه سَ لام وسَ لام. للشريف النس ابة محمد
بن أسعد الحسيني الجواني )ت 588 ه(. 8 ورقات. نسخة نفيسة، منقولةٌ عن خط المصنِّف،
.) ومعارضةٌ به. نسخها محمد بن الحسن ابن سلاَّم في جمادى الأولى 629 ه، وعليها وقفه) 1
1( نُشر الكتاب عن هذه النسخة. (

----------


## سيد يحي

الشيخ ماجد جزاكم الله خيرا، الخط خط ابن حجر لا خلاف فيه.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ليتكم تحذفون هذه الكلمة "يقال"؛ لأنه فعلًا بخطه.


حياك الله اخي عبد الرحمن واشكرك على تأكيد هذه المعلومة
 وانا قرأت هذا الكلام ولم اكن متأكد منه ولا اخفي عليك اني كنت اتوقع خط الامام الذهبي اجمل من هذا (ابتسامة)

واما عن المجموعة التي طلبت رفعها فليتني استطيع تلبية طلبك ولكن انما انا منقب في خزانة الجامعة لا اكثر

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> الشيخ ماجد جزاكم الله خيرا، الخط خط ابن حجر لا خلاف فيه.


بارك الله فيك اخي سيد يحيى وجزاك الله كل خير على توثيق المعلومة
وانا لست بشيخ وانما متطفل على موائد طلبة العلم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

موطأ الامام مالك برواية محمد بن الحسن الشيباني بخط مفتي دمشق محمود محمد نسيب الحمزاوي الحسيني بتاريخ عام 1292هـ

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

منهاج الطالبين للامام النووي رحمه الله رحمة واسعة 
نسخه كاملة منقوله من اصل عليه خط المؤلف بتاريخ 736هـ

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاذكر للامام النووي رحمه الله كاملاً ومنسوخ من نسخة قوبلت على نسخة المصنف عام 846هـ
لاحظوا الابيات المكتوبه على طرت الكتاب (ابتسامة) 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اجزاء من شرح الامام النووي لصحيح مسلم 
المجلد الاول نسخه بتاريخ 740هـ:
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

المجلد الثالث من نسخه مختلفه من كتاب البيوع إلى نهاية الكتاب بتاريخ 929ه
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كنوز الحقائق في حديث خير الخلائق صلى الله عليه وسلم للمناوي رحمه الله 
الكتاب كاملاً مكتوب بخط جميل وبديع 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/5/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

المقاصد الحسنة للسخاوي رحمه الله نسخة مقرؤءة عليه وعليها خطه 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب: كشف الخفاء ومزيل الالباس عن ما اشتهر من الاحاديث على السنة الناس 
للشيخ المحدث اسماعيل العجلوني رحمه الله بخط تلميذه العطار 

الجزء الاول:
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

الجزء الثاني: 
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ثبت مسند الشام الشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي رحمه الله 
وفي الصورة اسنادة للحديث المسلسل بالاولية نسأل الله ان يرزقنا روايته هو وامهات كتب الحديث 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/7/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

تذكير الطالب المعلم بمن يقال انه مخضرم لسبط ابن العجمي رحمه الله 
نسخة كاملة منقوله من اصل المصنف رحمه الله 

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

المسلسلات لكمال الدين المقدسي ؟
http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/1up

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جهد طيب مشكور ، شكر الله لك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> تذكير الطالب المعلم بمن يقال انه مخضرم لسبط ابن العجمي رحمه الله 
> نسخة كاملة منقوله من اصل المصنف رحمه الله 
> 
> http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/4/mode/1up


لكن اسمه : تذكرة . وليس : تذكير .
كما هو مبين وواضح على طرة المخطوط .
لكن كيف السبيل إلى تحميل هذا المخطوط ، هل له رابط مباشر للتحميل ؟
جزاك الله خيرا .
وقد وجدته في الوقفية - مطبوعا - وقد طبعه الشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ رحمه الله بمطبعته العلمية بحلب سنة 1350 مع كتابين آخرين ، ثم قام الأستاذ عبد الوهاب عبد الواحد الخلجي ، طبعها مرة أخرى بالدار العلمية - دلهي - الهند ، مع نفس الكتابين.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لا مانع من التحميض مع هذا الكتاب الادبي الجميل

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/3/mode/2up

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> لكن اسمه : تذكرة . وليس : تذكير .
> كما هو مبين وواضح على طرة المخطوط .
> لكن كيف السبيل إلى تحميل هذا المخطوط ، هل له رابط مباشر للتحميل ؟
> جزاك الله خيرا .
> وقد وجدته في الوقفية - مطبوعا - وقد طبعه الشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ رحمه الله بمطبعته العلمية بحلب سنة 1350 مع كتابين آخرين ، ثم قام الأستاذ عبد الوهاب عبد الواحد الخلجي ، طبعها مرة أخرى بالدار العلمية - دلهي - الهند ، مع نفس الكتابين.


حياك الله يا شيخ ابو مالك واشكرك على التنبيه 
وبالنسبة لتحميل فلا اعرف له رابط مباشر وقد  وضعت طريقة ذكرها الشيخ مشرف الشهري للتحميل 
مع انها لم تنجح معي وليس هناك طريقة سوى حفظ صور الصفحات واحدة واحدة وهذا امر ليس بالصعب 
وخاصة ان المخطوط عدد صفحاته 25 صفحة فقط

----------


## روضة الكتب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وقد  وضعت طريقة ذكرها الشيخ مشرف الشهري للتحميل 
> مع انها لم تنجح معي


وكذا لم تنجح معي ، بارك الله فيكم ونفع بجهودكم .

----------


## مركز الإمام البيهقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا
----------------
مركز الإمام البيهقي لخدمات البحث العلمي
[نسخ ومقابلة وتوفير وترشيح المخطوطات - المراجعة اللغوية والعلمية - توثيق المصادر وتراجم الأعلام - تخريج الآيات والأحاديث والأشعار - إعداد الفهارس وقائمة المصادر والمراجع - التنسيق الفني - تفريغ الصوتيات - تصميم الأغلفة]
https://www.facebook.com/mrkz.imam.byhaki
https://twitter.com/Mrkz_ImamByhaki
mrkz.imam.byhaki@gmail.com

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> نسخة نفيسة كاملة من سنن ابي داود رحمه الله تعود لعام 628 هـ مضبوطة ومقارنة بالعديد من روايات السنن
> 
> http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...age/9/mode/2up


كنت اظن لجهلي وفرط حماسي ان هذه النسخة من السنن لا يعلم عنها احد 
واليوم وانا اتصفح تحقيق الشيخ محمد لطفي الصباغ حفظه الله لرسالة أبي داود إلى اهل مكة الطبعة الرابعة 
وجد الشيخ اعتمد عليها وعلى غيرها من المخطوطات في تحقيقه وقد وضع صورة الورقتين في مقدمة كتابه

وهذه صورة الورقتين ملونتين:

----------


## أبو يوسف الدرعمي

تابع أيها الفاضل ماجد بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هل هناك مخطوطات لم تطبع؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> تابع أيها الفاضل ماجد بارك الله فيك


معذرة اخي الفاضل ابا يوسف ولكن المواصله تحتاج إلى وقت وجهد اصبحت لا اجدة بسبب الاشغال

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وهذا مواضيع سرت بها على نفس منوال هذا الموضوع للفائدة 
http://majles.alukah.net/t162254/

http://majles.alukah.net/t162051/

http://majles.alukah.net/t159601/

----------

